

Yahoo! Auto-Resignation Tool - gscott
http://www.yahoorezinr.com/

======
greyman
Sorry but please can you stop this mindless Yahoo bashing? You can use
Techcrunch for that if you are so inclined. Thank you.

~~~
xlnt
It's disappointing that stories like this get 50+ points. I fear the non-
commenting population here is much dumber than the commenters.

~~~
j2d2
I imagine some of the posters have attempted similar jokes, or are even the
authors...

------
ojbyrne
I'm disappointed that it doesn't encompass the "tin-smithing" letter.

------
Hexstream
That doesn't pass the notability test in my book.

~~~
aston
It is, however, hilarious.

~~~
DaniFong
I worry that votes based on hilarity alone are the downfall of social sites
everywhere.

~~~
ashleyw
Defiantly.

Digg has coped "OK" because you can just go into the technology/science
sections and find what your interested in, but the front page stories and the
comments which go a long with them however, make the average Myspace page look
sophisticated. I guess that's as good as it gets when you open your universal
service to the world, along with the stupid people which occupy it, with all
their cheap-gags.

I just hope Hacker News will stay as close to it is now, for years to come! :)

~~~
aston
I'm trying to figure out whether your "Defiantly." was an accidental typo or
an intentionally ironic nod to digg/youtube style comments where nobody
actually knows how to spell "definitely."

edit: that is, <http://digg.com/odd_stuff/D_E_F_I_N_I_T_E_L_Y>

------
fairramone
... and is that Jerry's real email?

~~~
noor420
hahahhahahaa

~~~
helveticaman
Damn, these comments are really faded.

Can they be set up so the text is visible when highlighted?

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
That depends on your OS/browser. You could set a user style up (with Stylish
for FF for example)

